# الماكروبيوتك و التشخيص



## white rose (18 يوليو 2009)

.....في ما يلي بعض الأدوات المفيدة للتشخيص لكل عضو من اعضاء الجسم . انها توضح وجود عدم توازن و حدوث المرض فعليا او كونه وشيك الحدوث اذا لم تتخذ الأجراءات العلاجية اللازمة.



الرئتين :


"يشير ابيضاض لون الجلد او شحوبه الى وجود خلل ما بالرئتين , كما تعد كثرة التثاؤب علامة على ذلك ايضا , كما ان تكرار الأصابة بالصداع او الأكتئاب او الأحباط قد يشير الى نقص في كمية الأكسجين الواصل للمخ نتيجة لضعف وظائف الرئتين .


الأمعاء الغليظة :

يعد ازدياد او انخفاض عدد مرات التخلص من الفضلات عن المعدل الطبيعي و هو مرة يوميا او رائحة البراز الكريهة علامة على وجود اضطراب ما في وظائف الأمعاء الغليظة , فاذا كان البراز جافا متقلصا دل ذلك على زيادة نسبة الملح في الجسم . اما  اذا كان البراز غير محدد الشكل فيدل ذلك على انخفاض نسبة الملح , كما يشير الى زيادة استهلاك منتجات الألبان او الفاكهة او السكريات البسيطة . و يمكن اجراء اختبار بسيط للتاكد من ذلك بالسير حافي القدمين فوق الأحجار – حيث يدل الألم على ضعف وظائف اعضاء الجهاز الهضمي , بما في ذلك الأمعاء الغليظة و الكليتين .

المعدة :

يعد وجود خط ازرق ممتد داخل الأبهام او عند قاعدة الأبهام و كذلك ابيضاض اللسان و تشقق الشفتين ( في ما عدا التغير المعتاد الذي يطرأ على الجلد ) علامات على امكانية وجود اضطرابات بالمعدة . في حين تشير غلظة الشفاه العليا الى الأفراط في استهلاك الطعام , خاصة الأطعمة السكرية و الأطعمة المكررة .
كما يعد ظهور حويصلة او نتوء على الشفاه جليلا على زيادة الحمضية في المعدة و امكانية وجود قرحة .

الطحال و البنكرياس :

ان اعتلال وظائف الطحال و البنكرياس يتضح في اصفرار لون الجلد او تشقق القدمين او النوم المفرط اثناء النهار او الأنيميا( فقر الدم ) او الأحساس بخدر في الأرجل او الرغبة الملحة في تناول الحلوى .


القلب :

يوضح طرف الأنف حالة القلب , حيث يشير تلونه باللون الأرجواني او انتفاخه الى ضعف القلب و زيادة تمدده , و يرجع ذلك عادة الى الأفراط في تناول المشروبات الروحية او عصائر الفاكهة , بينما يشير احمرار الأنف الى تضخم القلب و امكانية الأصابة بضغط الدم المرتفع . في حين تعد دهنية الأنف و لمعانه الى الأفراط في تناول البروتين الحيواني كما ان احمرار اللسان او وجود شق عريض عميق بمنتصفه يعد علامة اخرى على امكانية وجود اضطرابات بالقلب .

الأمعاء الدقيقة :

يشير تمدد الشفاه السفلية الى الأفراط في تناول الأطعمة الدهنية و وجود خلل ما بالأمعاء . كما ان ظهور البثور و الطفح الجلدي يوضح زيادة نسبة السموم في الجسم الناتج عادة عن الأفراط في تناول الأطعمة الحيوانية . كذلك فان تيبس الكتفين او صعوبة دوران الرأس من جانب الى الآخر قد يشير الى وجود خلل بالأمعاء الدقيقة .

المثانة البولية :

تشير كثرة عدد مرات التبول حيث يكون لون البول غامقا او مائلا الى السواد على تقلص المثانة .و كذلك تعد الحساسية للبرد او الرياح و العيون الدامعة و الميل الى حكها و وجود الم بالرقبة او العمود الفقري او منطقة الكلى او مفاصل القدمين , علامات اخرى تشير الى وجود خلل ما بوظائف المثانة . كما ان انتفاخ الأوعية الدمويةالموجودة على ظاهر اليد او حدوث الم عند لطم احدى اليدين باصابع اليد الأخرى , يشير الى زيادة نسبة السوائل بالجسم .

الكليتان :

يشير وجود انتفاخ تحت العين الى وجود ضعف بوظائف الكلى , في حين يشير دكون او اسوداد اللون تحت العينين الى ان الكليتين من النوع ( اليانغ ) المفرط , و كذلك يشير دكون لون البول و تقلص اصبع القدم الصغير و صغر حجم الظفر للغاية الى الشيء نفسه . في حين يعد لون البول الفاتح و كثرة عدد مرات التبول بحيث يكون لون البول رائقا كالماء و كذلك برودة القدمين من العلامات الأخرى الدالة على ان ضعف الكلى من نوع ( الين ) المفرط .

الدورة الدموية و الأعضاء الجنسية ( المؤثرات على القلب ) :

يدل دكون لون الشفتين او برودة اليدين او القدمين على ضعف الورة الدموية الناتج عادة عن الأفراط في تناول الأطعمة الحيوانية و السكريات البسيطة , كما يوضح وجود خط افقي بين الفم و الأنف الى وجود خلل ما في وظائف الأعضاء الجنسية . في حين يعتبر حدوث تورم تحت الأبط و الأحساس المستمر بالعطش و رائحة النفس الزنخة , علامات اضافية على وجود اضطراب في المؤثرات على القلب .


المرارة :

يشير الأنتفاخ حول الجفنين العلويين الى احتمال وجود حصوات بالمرارة , بينما يشير اصفرار راحة اليد الى وجود اضطراب ما في المرارة و الطحال و البنكرياس و امكانية وجود خلل بالكبد ايضا .


الكبد :

يشير وجود خط بين الحاجبين الى وجود اضطراب في وظائف الكبد , و ان الشخص قد اصبح مزاجيا . و ظهور خطوط حمراء في بياض العين يشير الى الأفراط في استهلاك الطعام , و بخاصة الحيوانية الدهنية . كما ان ميل الشعيرات الدموية للون الأزرق بوضوح او جفاف الحلق او عدم القدرة على الأنثناء للأمام او الخلف قد تشير جميعا الى وجود خلل في وظائف الكبد .




المصدر


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

موضوع بغاية الروعة والافادة وانصح بقرائته

شكراااااا وايت روز
موضع يستحق احلى تقييم


----------



## frenzy55 (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات الرائعة​


----------



## sid (19 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي على المعلومات الوعة

ربنا يعوضك ياختي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2009)

معلومات راااااااائعه 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع قيم جدااااا
ميرسى يا قمرر وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## كوك (21 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعة والافادة وانصح بقرائته
> 
> شكراااااا وايت روز
> موضع يستحق احلى تقييم




*شكرا كليمو

شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك الدائمين

و رايك بالموضوع هو احلى تقييم

الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

frenzy55 قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومات الرائعة​



*شكرا frenzy 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

sid قال:


> ميرسي على المعلومات الوعة
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ياختي



*شكرا سيد

 الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااائعه
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...



*شكرا كوكو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>




*شكرا just member 

الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع قيم جدااااا
> ميرسى يا قمرر وربنا يعوض تعبك​*




*ميرسي دونا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*ميرسي كوك

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير معلومات كتير جديدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتير معلومات كتير جديدة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرسي مرمر

شكرا لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## sara A (25 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا قمر ويستحق التقييم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)




----------



## white rose (27 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




*شكرا لمرورك هابي

الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## white rose (27 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *رائع يا قمر ويستحق التقييم*​



*تسلميلي يا رب

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (27 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


>



*ميرسي سندريلا

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------

